# 2 Router hintereinander schalten? Probleme beim DHCP?



## Duff991 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich benötige unbedingt eure fachkundige Hilfe.
Hier meine Situation:
Ich benutze als Modem und ersten Router einen TP-Link TD-W8961NB. Nun bekomme ich allerdings im Erdgeschoss (Router ist im 1. Stock) absolut kein WLAN. Dies möchte ich nun ändern, indem ich einen 2. Router, nämlich einen Speedport W500 (ohne V) an ersteren Router dran hänge. Ich habe nun viele Stunden damit verbracht, alles einzurichten, allerdings funktioniert es immernoch nicht wie gewollt.

Erst mal die Konfiguration:

1. Router TP-Link W8961NB, fungiert auch als Modem
IP: 192.168.1.1
DHCP: aktiviert, beginnend bei 192.168.1.3 mit einer Range von 100
WLAN aktiv, SSID: "Name1"
(An einem LAN-Port hängt übrigens noch ein PC)

15m Patch Kabel als Verbindung zwischen 1. Router und 2 .Router. Beide Enden stecken jeweils im LAN-Port und nicht im DSL-Port.

2. Router: Speedport W500
IP: 192.168.1.2
DHCP: deaktiviert.
WLAN aktiv, SSID: "Name2"

So, nun war es so, dass ich mit einem Laptop per WLAN an Router 1 war und ins Internet konnte und mit einem anderen Laptop an Router 2 war und mit diesem ebenfalls ins Internet konnte. ABER:
Wenn ich dann Laptop 1 mit Router 2 per WLAN verbinden wollte et vice verca kam ich nicht ins Internet. Ich habe beim Speedport auch keine explizite Einstellung gefunden, in welcher ich das Gateway als 192.168.1.1 definieren könnte. Ist das auch ein Problem? Aber laut Anleitung sei der W500 als Access Point nutzbar.
Und eine komplette Vergabe von festen IPs ist nicht möglich, schlichtweg weil es sich um das Netzwerk meiner Schwiegereltern in spe handelt. Und die natürlich noch weniger Ahnung haben als ich. Sollten sie neue Geräte ins Netzwerk bringen, müssen die automatisch eine IP bekommen.

Nun sieht hier irgendjemand einen Fehler?

besten Dank schonmal
Gruß


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

Wofür hinterlegst du überhaupt einen Gateway?
Das müsstest du ja dann immer ändern wenn du den Access Point wechselst.

Lass IP, DNS und Gateway auf Automatisch.


----------



## niklasschaefer (9. Mai 2013)

Setze den Speedport komplett auf Werks zurück und ändere dann SSID, IP und deaktiviere DHCP am zweiten Router dann sollte alles wie gewollt funktionieren

Gruß Niklas


----------

